# People hate our boys middle name... any ideas??



## cloud9mummy

We have picked Kai for our little boy and loved the name Kai Alexander but people keep commenting that the initials spell out KAT and saying we shouldn't go ahead with this so we are having to have a rethink!! 

I'm finding it difficult to come up with another middle name instead. Thinking that we should miss out all names beginning with A, E, I, O, U, C or K! But would like the name to be at least 2 syllables long - I know, I know I'm not asking for much lol 

Any ideas?


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

I love the name Kai also....but in my parents native language it means "to fall" so we aren't going with it. I think it's fine to keep the name YOU and your husband want. Who cares what everyone says, it's your child. And, if in the future your son wants something monogrammed, he could just use KT. Do what you feel like doing!!!!


----------



## AHB238

I love the name Kai and think that Kai Alexander is a lovely name. 

If you and your OH like it, it doesn't matter what other people think. KAT would be a great nickname, at least the initials don't spell something like PIG.


----------



## cloud9mummy

thanks *imisscoffee* and *ahb238* - we agree that we shouldn't care what other people think but after you keep hear people making fun of it makes me think that poor kai could have years of jokes at school!


----------



## cloud9mummy

IMISSCOFFEE said:


> I love the name Kai also....but in my parents native language it means "to fall" so we aren't going with it.

may i ask what language this is? Kai seems to have so many different meanings in many languages! My favourites are:


in Finnish means "rejoice"; 
in Hawaiian means "ocean"; 
in Yoruba, a Nigerian language, Kai means "love"; 
and in Burmese, Kai means "strong" or "unbreakable"


----------



## stephwiggy

My son is call Kieran Arthur Wigglesworth KAW? and i love his name 

It is hard but you have to go with your heart when you see you wee one you will no wwhat to call him - i know we did xxx


----------



## Tasha

Kai Alexander is a gorgeous name hun. My brothers initials are ARK no one ever knew his middle names at school so know one was able to tease him. Most if not all of the time people are referred to as there first initial and last.


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

i like it, these days most people dont even know each others initials to make fun of them..
i think ppl blow it all outa proportion. and i dont think its a big deal.

my lil bro is called kai, and noone like his middle name, but it wasnt there decision so my mum stuck by it and we love it.. everone else just has to deal with it lol :D

o and my brothers name is Kai Jaxon..

if you like it, use it.. i think its lovely xx


----------



## coccyx

Why worry about other people. Think it is lovely, stick with it. How often do people know others middle names. You will find it hard to please everyone, so just please yourselves


----------



## cloud9mummy

thanks everyone - you've cheered me up no end!


----------



## RaeEW89

The name Kai Alexander is a gorgeous name, if people say they dont like it, then tell them that its your baby and its your right to name him.


----------



## soon2b6

I like your choice of name. My sons initials are REM (rapid eye movement) I say so what?


----------



## Mitsuko

What's wrong with KAT anyway?


----------



## Diana

I love it and personally don't see anything wrong with the initials KAT! Besides, how often will anyone even really notice his initials, since many people don't even know what each other's middle names are. I like Kai Alexander a lot, stick with it.


----------



## cloud9mummy

thanks - that's really reassuring. we thought KAT wasn't too bad but it's just with two people in particular keeping saying that we definitely need to change Alexander that we started questionning our decision!


----------



## Diana

It's your baby, don't let them change your mind or you'll live to regret it later. I bet he'll NEVER get made fun of because of those initials!


----------



## Sarahkka

I agree with the others - it's a lovely name and who cares what the initials spell as long as its not BUM or ASS or something like that?
It's not like KAT is offensive or even silly.
I don't think you need to give a second thought to what people say and I can almost guarantee you they won't dare say it to you or him after he's born. There's some strange phenomenon that lets people run down names before the baby's born, but once they are introduced to a small human being who has that name, they remember their manners. That's why a lot of people don't tell their name choice beforehand. They just announce it after the birth and save themselves all the snide comments.
I really hope you stick with your name choice. I think it's lovely.


----------



## aladrian

I agree Kai Alexander is a lovely name & personally I don't think KAT is a bad thing to get stuck with as far as monograms go


----------



## Kimmer

cloud9mummy said:


> IMISSCOFFEE said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Kai also....but in my parents native language it means "to fall" so we aren't going with it.
> 
> may i ask what language this is? Kai seems to have so many different meanings in many languages! My favourites are:
> 
> 
> in Finnish means "rejoice";
> in Hawaiian means "ocean";
> in Yoruba, a Nigerian language, Kai means "love";
> and in Burmese, Kai means "strong" or "unbreakable"Click to expand...

I love the name Kai! It means Dog in Cornish, that isn't enough to stop me using it!
Good luck with your naming mission!


----------



## hivechild

I like Kai Alexander just fine!

Screw what other people think. :)


----------



## Ickle K G

Kai Alexander is a great name, most people don't take notice of intials so you shouldnt worry. People will only be mentioning this now because when picking a baby name most people tend to look to see if theirs any small detial people would notice pick on someone about. Most people wont even notice it spells out KAT


----------



## chuck

f**k em...choose what you want, its not asif having initials that spell KAT is bad, its not a rude word or anything!!


----------



## JRNH

My sons name is nathan alexander and his initials are NAP lol, no1s ever really commented on it though, my brother chose his middle name cos he said it was a good strong name


----------



## JRNH

i dont think any1s is as worse as my other sons intials HMP!!


----------



## amylw1

as long as you and OH like it - sod what every1 else says. its your baby afterall!


----------



## sarah0108

Kai Alexander is lovely :D

i say go with it. ITs not often his name will be spelt out KAT anyways :) x


----------



## 555ann555

JRNH said:


> i dont think any1s is as worse as my other sons intials HMP!!

That one does make me smile! :) But wouldn't put me off using it.

My wee brother is JCB like the industrial diggers! 

I love Kai Alexander, and I think KAT is a really cool monogram, I'd love to have those initials!


----------



## bethy1512

I think Kai Alexander is a lovely sounding name. stick with what u and your OH like. nobody else matters! x


----------



## laura3103

dont let people put you off names that you like!! 

what you need to remember is that by the time little kai is at school there will be little Ernie to be his friend and Florence and Enid to play with! Also i'm sure there will be an harold and henry as well lol 

Also you need to remember when they are at school they dont use or even learn them how to spell there middle names!!! so it really doesnt matter.

sorry about the rant it just reminds me about when i told people that i was going to call my little girl Enid Gertrude and everyone turned there noses up at it but once she was here they now seem to love it FUNNY THATS ISN'T IT!!! lol


----------



## Lullaby2010

To be honest hon, I like the name you've already chosen, and in my opinion it doesn't really matter what other people think of the names you've chosen as long as YOU are happy with them. Your child can choose whether or not they want to tell people their middle name anyway, so don't stress about it. You have a gorgeous name picked out, so don't let anyone influence your decision!! xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

I love the name, it sounds so great! I don't think KAT is really that bad of initials, anyways. Most people don't know everyone else's full initials anyways. 

My son's initials are ATM (like the cash machine :rofl: ) and people said stuff about it at first, but no one even notices now.


----------



## Shelby2007

Use the name! No one will notice or care! =)


----------



## cloud9mummy

thanks for posting - i'm gonna stop being so silly worrying about it now lol


----------



## morri

I think it is good like that. How many time do you spell the middle name initial anyway? I personally never did.


----------



## DizzyMoo

Fob wanted kai for a boy , & i liked it with alexander too. It flows nicely & sounds lovely hun go for it. I still might be using alexander but i'm having bobby instead of kai x


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

it's portuguese....but it's not spelled that way....it is a beautiful name.


----------



## crystalb79

i agree with the majority. ultimately it's up to you and your partner. i personally like the name you have picked out.


----------



## Babyhopes

Bot my children have funny initials , daughter is NEW and son is BMW ( hope he's not after a private reg plate)....none were planned that way but what the heck, whenever do you get called out by your initials. Its your decision, don't be swayed :) xx


----------



## sarah1989

I wouldnt worry about it, it is your choice not others! I personally love the name Alexander, it is my Hubby's name :blush:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think Kai Alexander sounds great together and i think KAT is cool initials!

Some other possibilities...

Kai Nicholas (KNT)
Kai Xavier (KXT)

Those are just two that come to mind!


----------



## Gunner's Mama

MommyTammyPA said:


> I think Kai Alexander sounds great together and i think KAT is cool initials!
> 
> Some other possibilities...
> 
> Kai Nicholas (KNT)
> Kai Xavier (KXT)
> 
> Those are just two that come to mind!

I think Kai Xavier is a great alternative to Alexander...both very strong names!


----------



## x_kitty_x

I actually really like Kai Alexander :)


----------



## 2bananas

I think the name is really nice and its not up to other people x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

My cousins initials are CJD as in the human form of mad cow disease! I don't think you can get much worse than that!


----------



## Amanda87

My initials spell ANT.

The only people that really know my initials are people that I tell because I think ANT is hilarious! 

Really, though... no one in school really knew each other's middle names or initials. He will never be made fun of because of his initials!


----------

